

Show HN: Ghostly – iPhone app for Ghost blogs - kennyw
http://ghostlyapp.com

======
kennyw
Hi there, Ghostly developer here. The app is built specifically for the Ghost
blogging platform and works with Disqus comments. Any feedback would be
appreciated.

